# my mac won't recognize my iPod anymore



## alamunky (Apr 15, 2003)

for the past 4 days now, my mac doesn't seem to recognize my iPod when i connect it. i have tried unplugging the firewire and plugging it back in securely on both ends and i have tried resetting the ipod and resetting the computer. my iPod charges when i connect it, but it doesn't show up on my desktop or on iTunes and so i can't add any new songs or delete anything. please, can anyone help?!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 15, 2003)

Can you see the iPod with terminal?


----------



## alamunky (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Can you see the iPod with terminal? *



uh...i dont know how to use the terminal...


----------



## alamunky (Apr 23, 2003)

help!


----------

